# Fresh Pair of Eyes in Loft



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

I had invited a client who used to have racing pigeons, to see my birds. Because I am all thumbs I hired a capenter to build my loft. I told him that everything must fit extract, so no predators could get my birds. He did a nice job, I was very happy. I really thought nothing bigger then a house fly could get in. When my friend came over ,in less then 30 seconds, he pointed out a weakness! A 1/2 inch gap between the loft and flight pen.He said a weasel could squeeze in thought that space. A weasel got into his loft one night and killed half his flock. A cheap can of expanding foam solved that problem. I really believed my birds where very safe. A fresh pair of eyes found my weakness. I think everyone should ask another person to go over their lofts.When you see something everyday you become blind to it.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

1/2 inch gap, I am a weasel and I don't think I could get through it?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

NYBOY said:


> I had invited a client who used to have racing pigeons, to see my birds. Because I am all thumbs I hired a capenter to build my loft. I told him that everything must fit extract, so no predators could get my birds. He did a nice job, I was very happy. I really thought nothing bigger then a house fly could get in. When my friend came over ,in less then 30 seconds, he pointed out a weakness! A 1/2 inch gap between the loft and flight pen.He said a weasel could squeeze in thought that space. A weasel got into his loft one night and killed half his flock. A cheap can of expanding foam solved that problem. I really believed my birds where very safe. A fresh pair of eyes found my weakness. I think everyone should ask another person to go over their lofts.When you see something everyday you become blind to it.


You know, that's actually a good idea.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

It is a great idea, and if I may suggest getting some metal flashing to cover that gap not the foam, rats will chew right through the foam, and even if they don't the weather will erode it away very quickly. You can paint the metal and you won't even be able to tell its there.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Wingsonfire said:


> 1/2 inch gap, I am a weasel and I don't think I could get through it?


Maybe not a weasel but a rat or mouse could probably slip through with ease.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Then everyone with 1/2" wide wire is going to have problems? Thats about everyone.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

NYBOY said:


> I had invited a client who used to have racing pigeons, to see my birds. Because I am all thumbs I hired a capenter to build my loft. I told him that everything must fit extract, so no predators could get my birds. He did a nice job, I was very happy. I really thought nothing bigger then a house fly could get in. When my friend came over ,in less then 30 seconds, he pointed out a weakness! A 1/2 inch gap between the loft and flight pen.He said a weasel could squeeze in thought that space. A weasel got into his loft one night and killed half his flock. A cheap can of expanding foam solved that problem. I really believed my birds where very safe. A fresh pair of eyes found my weakness. I think everyone should ask another person to go over their lofts.When you see something everyday you become blind to it.


That is a smart idea, snakes too, I have had problems with black snakes in the past ,and you would not believe how small of an opening they can flatten out and get in! Thanks for sharing this good idea.


----------



## suepahfly (Mar 19, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Then everyone with 1/2" wide wire is going to have problems? Thats about everyone.


There's a difference between 1/2" x 1/2" and 1/2" x a foot or so.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I take no chances and use 1/4 inch hardware cloth.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

A lot of people have 1/2" x1" I guess a small snake could get in that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> A lot of people have 1/2" x1" I guess a small snake could get in that.


Mice and rats can get in too. Mice will make the birds sick, and rats will kill them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Then everyone with 1/2" wide wire is going to have problems? Thats about everyone.


People with 1/2 inch hardware cloth aren't going to have rats coming in. They CAN get through a space 1/2 inch high, but it would have to be wider than a half inch to flatten their bodies and get through.


----------

